# Warhammer 40k prayers and benedictions, video thread



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

some people may remember that i started making a series of warhammer 40k based prayers (and for those who dont know......it happened ).

well, i have now finished my exams so will be able to start doing these again, and touching up the old ones. So as the old thread got rather cluttered and un-organised i have decided to dedicate this thread to the actuall videos (and comments on them), and leave the other one (seen here) for suggestions and requests.

So here they are:





















and the newest addition:





comments welcome on this thread, suggestions and requests on the other thread please.

thanks for looking, khrone


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yay you're back  I suggested the Rite of Blessing of the Adeptus Mechanicus

My suggestion would be to add some more Adeptus Mechanicus prayers / rites and perhaps some chaos ones?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im looking for some more mechanicus ones, however lexicanum is failing me  and i am currently working on a chaos one, so that should be ready soon-ish


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here is a test for a chaos-y one. i have spent a while fiddling around with this, trying different effects etc. and sometimes re-recording it, and i cant quite get the right sound for it.

so if you guys could help me to perfect the sounds, that would be brilliant.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The Chaos one says it's a private video, so I can't watch it.

However, give me a min and I will see if I can get a few more Mechanicus ones for you.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha, I knew I had a word document stored around here somewhere with some prayers and rites. I'll spoil them to save room




Oh great Machine God, we beseech thee to deliver us from danger.
Oh great Machine God, we beseech thee to invest this metal carcass with your spirit.
Oh great Machine God, we beseech thee to bring life unto the inanimate.
Oh great Machine God, we beseech thee to summon forth the holy en-Djinn
~Incantation of the Mechanicus

If you did this one, you could try doing it as a group prayer with it sounding like more than one Tech priest is reciting it. Like a group prayer in a church.






Oh great Machine God, we implore thee to cast your benevolent gaze upon this vessel, the Divine Right. Let your burning power seethe through its engines. Let your undying wards lay upon its shields and armoured bulkheads. Let your mighty anger spit forth destruction and vengeance through the great mysteries of laser and plasma and missile. Invest this mighty armoured shell with your spirit and breathe life into its power relays and conduits.






Toll the Great Bell Once!
Pull the Lever forward to engage the
Piston and Pump...

Toll the Great Bell Twice!
With Push of Button fire the Engine
and spark Turbine into life...

Toll the Great Bell Thrice!
Sing Praise to the
God of All Machines!
~Catechism of the Autoculus of Mars


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks insanity, much appreciated :biggrin:, i have changed the chaos one to public now


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the Chaos one, well for Tzeench atleast  sounds very good for him.

Also, if you can either pull off a female voice, or perhaps have a sister or friend you could do this one

From the blasphemy of the Fallen,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
From the begetting of daemons,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
From the curse of the mutant,
Our Emperor, deliver us,
A morte perpetua,
Domine, libra nos.
That thou wouldst bring them only death,
That thou shouldst spare none,
That thou shouldst pardon none
We beseech the, destroy them.
-(commonly known as the Battle-prayer of the Adepta Sororitas)


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

May I suggest getting a new microphone? Adding some sound effects would be good, too.


----------

